

"New York Resolution" - photo essay of New Yorkers and their resolve for 2010  - twelvedigits
http://www.newyorkresolution.com

======
twelvedigits
Hi guys -

This is a photo essay that I completed on January 2-3, 2010.

I asked pedestrians to pause for a minute (in the single-degree temperature)
and write their resolution on a large piece of paper, and hold it up for the
world.

The result is a series of photos that showcase our resolve for 2010. The
resolutions are honest, evocative, sometimes irreverent, but always heartfelt.

I'd love if you could also bump it on Reddit. Aspiring photographer needs your
love. <http://bit.ly/6WedAh>

Happy 2010, Dan

------
wglb
Not for HN. Flagged.

~~~
twelvedigits
Hmm - there were some threads about new year's resolutions here, and I thought
this submission might "gratify one's intellectual curiosity."

My apologies if it's out of place.

